# Shooting a Documentary. Need Music.



## GatodeCafe (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright, so me and a friend of mine are shooting a comedy documentary concerning us hitchhiking from Colorado to Hollywood, to try to make it big as movie stars. Now, despite the fact that we're both somewhat accomplished song and dance men ourselves (ha cha cha cha) I thought it would be in our best interest to see if we can't find some people to donate us some tunes.

Please note, as far as things stand, you will never be payed. Unless this ends up being a huge underground hit (actually not unlikely), you will not see a thin dime. However, we will distribute the hell out of this film which means
1. Free publicity.
2. Free freakin' publicity. 

And if you're a furry musician face it: the agent's won't touch you. There's not much of a mainstream market for music written by cartoon characters in this day and age. So, what do you say?


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 12, 2008)

What sort of music are you after? What do you want it to convey?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 13, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> What sort of music are you after? What do you want it to convey?



Anything. What I have in my mind is something like the opening song of cats don't dance, all upbeat and soulful and happy, but I'm willing to settle for any damn thing, honestly. Techno, rock, metal, whatever. I need a theme to open the doc with, a theme to close it, and a WHOLE lot of incidental stuff just to fill in the gaps.


----------



## SerFox (Sep 15, 2008)

Check out the stuff on my FA page, it's not exactly comprehensive but it's varied. Let me know if I'm what you're looking for ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/serfox


----------



## Cearux (Sep 16, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Anything. What I have in my mind is something like the opening song of cats don't dance, all upbeat and soulful and happy, but I'm willing to settle for any damn thing, honestly. Techno, rock, metal, whatever. I need a theme to open the doc with, a theme to close it, and a WHOLE lot of incidental stuff just to fill in the gaps.


 
I have a cd that I finished recording that I could send... I'm not allowed to upload it anywhere on fa due to this label ((so I'm currently working on projects that I can upload -.-; )) But, I do have a page for some of the music...
Pm if intersted))

Music that I have right now consists of Orchestrated, Techno, Dnb, Electronica, Sub pop.


----------

